# PROBLEM: Yamaha HTR-6230 w/Yamaha YDS-11



## sherwoodp (Jan 21, 2010)

Description: I have the Yamaha HTR-6230 reveiver with the Yamaha YDS-11 iPod docking station connected with an iTouch to play my music & videos. 

Problem: Audio works well but the video will not play on the TV unless I connect an additional cable from the Monitor Out port of the Yamaha receiver to a VIDEO IN port on my Toshiba HiDef 46HM95 DLP TV. I presently only use a single HDMI cable connecting the TV to the Yamaha receiver. Why is this?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your AVR can't do HDMI upscaling, in other words, it must go in via HDMI to come out via HDMI. Video from the Ipod is analog.


----------



## pr0necr0 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Im having a similar problem with my 6230. I have my iPod plugged in using the YDS-11 and I have a cable plugged in to the monitor out port into my TV but i get no picture. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Please see above.


----------



## pr0necr0 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im not using an HDMI cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your going straight to the TV from the dock make sure that you have the display output turned on I dont know how your works but with the Onkyo dock that I have there is a display On/Off button on the remote.


----------

